# Pflanzlicher Sichtschutz an Maschendrahtzaun gesucht



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe zum Nachbarn einen längeren Maschendrahzaun, vor dem ich gerne einen Sichtschutz (bis 2m) pflanzen möchte. Es ist allerdings nicht allzu viel Platz, da schon dort schon Beerensträucher gepflanzt sind.
Ich brauche also was Hochwachsendes, evtl, Immergrünes, was auf ca. 30 cm Tiefe Platz hat.

Kirschlorbeer scheitet aus, da er zu dominierend wird.

   

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## blackbird (16. Feb. 2016)

Hi Jürgen
leider nicht __ immergrün, aber wir mögen es sehr gern: 
__ Wein, besonders wunderschön im Herbst, wenn die Blätter viele Herbstfarben annehmen. 

Sehr blickdicht, aber nur bis auf Zaunhöhe, weil er ja was zum Ranken braucht. 
Da Dein Zaun nur nach ca. einem guten Meter aussieht, gehe ich davon aus, dass das nicht das ist, was Dir vorschwebt... 
Mit zwei oder drei gespannten Drahtseilen könnte man aber bestimmt die Voraussetzungen schaffen. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Tanny (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, 

__ Wein und __ Efeu im Wechsel. 
Der Efeu hält es Dir auch im Winter grün und er ist, da er 
Spätblüher ist eine wertvolle Futterpflanze für Vögel und Insekten (vor allem Bienen) 
und der Wein liefert *Dir* lecker "Futter" 

Der laubt zwar im Herbst ab, aber durch den Efeu bleibt es blickdickt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Oder so http://www.noor.eu/Sommer/Haselnuss...C4o5qGIaln-rfOuzi7zrR_0Coewt6Er5tkaAuD38P8HAQ


----------



## krallowa (16. Feb. 2016)

Da bietet sich doch __ Efeu förmlich an.
Wenig Platzbedarf aber groß nach oben und immer grün.


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2016)

Moin Dr.,

"Hochwachsend" würde ich erst mal mit dem Nachbarn klären - da gibt es nämlich Grenzabstände und nach her alles wieder ausbuddeln müssen macht auch keinen Spass.
Insbesondere __ Efeu geht auch gerne auf Wanderschaft und mach vor Grenzen keinen Halt. Kann auch unlustig werden...


----------



## rollikoi (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo hab auch die Lösung __ Efeu am Maschendrahtzaun sieht gut aus.
Aber ich fürchte Kirstins Vorschlag Efeu und __ Wein im Wechsel zu pflanzen wird nicht gelingen.
Der Efeu ist zu durchsetzungsstark er wir den Wein verdrängen.
So sieht bei mir aus:


----------



## blackbird (16. Feb. 2016)

Bzgl. der Grenzabstände ist es bei uns so, dass das nur Bäume etc. betrifft, nicht aber ein Rankgewächs, welches einen Zaun blickdicht macht. 
Bei uns in Berlin darf bis 2 Meter direkt an der Grenze zugemacht werden. Wir haben das nur auf einem ganz kleinen Teilstückchen mit dem o.g. __ Wein. 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

Mein Nachbar und ich sind befreundet. Bzgl. der Sichtschutzwand im hinteren Teil hatte er auch keine Einwände.
Ich beziehe ihn bei solchen Aktionen immer mit ein.

Danke schon mal für die ersten Ideen.

__ Efeu habe ich schon auf der anderen Seite zum anderen Nachbarn. Gefällt mir aber nicht so wirklich. Außerdem hat das Jahre gedauert, bis dieser blickdicht wurde.

@Rainer
Sowas haben wir schon im hinteren Teil (kann man auf dem Bild gerade noch sehen). Mir schweb nun etwas Gepflanztes vor.


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2016)

O.k. - wenn der Nachbar mitzieht - dann Säuleneibe oder Säulenwacholder - oder heißt der Raketenwacholder 

Die __ Eibe kann man auf jeden Fall schnitttechnisch ganz gut im Zaum halten.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

@Christine 
Wäre ne Überlegung wert.

Hat  jemand Erfahrung mit einer Wand aus Chinaschilf?


----------



## rollikoi (16. Feb. 2016)

Bei Chinaschilf wäre es wohl so das im Winter alles frei ist da es im Herbst eingeht und man es abschneidet.
Es treibt im Frühjahr zwar wieder neu aus aber der Winter wird kahl bleiben damit.

LG Bernd


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

Das wäre nicht so schlimm. Mir geht es nur um die Sommermonate, wenn man im Garten ist.


----------



## mitch (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,

schau mal was es da an __ Kletterpflanzen gibt  http://www.fassadengruen.de/uw/kletterpflanzen/kletterpflanzen.htm


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2016)

Wenn der Sommer das wichtigste ist, dann clematis plus Rosen.... Ich hätte hier noch einen New Dawn Ableger, frisch getopft. 
Und wenn es nur eine Sorte sein soll - ich habe da so ein Monster namens Pauls Himmalaya  Musk. Blüht aber leider nur 1x pro Jahr. 
An Clematis hat Westphal viel Auswahl, was Standort und Blühzeitpunkt etc.betrifft.

Falls es Koniferen werden sollen, schau dir mal die thuja Smaragd an. Die bleibt relativ schmal, wächst aber auch recht langsam. Kann man ja schon groß genug kaufen.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

@Annett 
Der Standort ist im Schatten. Da werden die Rosen und Clematis vermutlich nichts. 

Das "Monster" kenn ich nicht. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## mkburg (16. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe eine Ligusterhecke als Grenzbepflanzung genau auf der Grenze zum Nachbarn. Das wollten wir beide und jeder pflegt seine Seite, über die Höhe muss man sich aber einigen. Bis die hoch ist, dauert es aber Jahre, sieht aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Nun ich habe es so gelöst   wächst  schnell immer Grün der __ Lorbeer


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> @Christine
> Wäre ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> Hat  jemand Erfahrung mit einer Wand aus Chinaschilf?



Chinaschilf nimm bloß nicht, das wuchert wie Hulle ! Kommt dann überall da raus, wo Du es nicht haben willst. 
Ich besorge mir dieses Jahr  Bambus, __ immergrün, nicht wuchernd, und nur bis zu 3 m hoch 
Eine von *diesen hier.*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2016)

Hi Anne,

in die Breite gehen die Fagesien aber im Laufe der Zeit auch ohne m-langen Ausläufer gewaltig. Meine beiden Fagesia-Sämlinge,  Ende der 90er als Winzlinge im 9cm Container gesetzt, haben am Erdboden nen Durchmesser von 1,3m und legen da jedes Jahr rund 10cm zu. Bei meinem Fagesia scabrida "Asian Wunder" wird der Durchmesser jährlich am Boden rund 20cm größer

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2016)

Frank, 
kann man die denn wenigsten leichter abstechen im Wurzelbereich, als das Chinaschilf ??


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2016)

Die Pauls Himalayan Musk sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2016)

Hi Anne,

bei meinen beiden großen komm ich mit dem Spaten nicht mehr so einfach durch den harten, massigen Rhizomhorst


----------



## tosa (16. Feb. 2016)

Schönen Bambus ohne wurzelsperre, der erfreut dann auch die Nachbarn


----------



## samorai (16. Feb. 2016)

Was ist denn mit Bohnen? Klettern nur,kein beschneiden, keine harten Wurzeln, kein wuchern ins unermäßliche und eine Ernte ist auch nebenbei noch drinnen, für beide Parteien.
Kenne leider die Sorte nicht, wir hatten immer Saubohnen dazu gesagt, die Frucht selber war rot mit schwarze Flecken und fast 2cm groß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Bohnen? Klettern nur,kein beschneiden, keine harten Wurzeln, kein wuchern ins unermäßliche und eine Ernte ist auch ....



Hi Ron,

oben stand was von Schattenlage.
Wo es nicht mal Clematis aushalten wachsen, blühen und fruchten dann erst recht keine Phaselus

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (16. Feb. 2016)

Stimmt Frank, Bohnen brauchen Sonne und leichte Böden!
Aber die Idee mal von den üblichen Hecken abzusehen, ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
Um so mehr verschiedene Antworten Jürgen hat, um so mehr kann er sich aussuchen, oder es gibt eine andere Stelle wo er es mal probieren möchte.


----------



## misudapi (17. Feb. 2016)

Hab da noch was ,
wächst im Schatten ,ist aber nur Sommergrün bis zum Frost.
*kletterndes* __ Tränendes Herz
    
das ist das Zeug auf der rechten Seite im letzten Jahr. Ich hatte es erst im Frühling gepflanzt. Es soll jedes Jahr mehr und dichter werden. Mal sehen?!. 
Aber vielleicht wäre es was . Daneben befinden sich Gewürzlorbereer und eine Fuchsie, alles natürlich winterhart, Schatten geeichnet und nachtbarfreundlich 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Susanne
Deine Tränende Herzen gibt's auch in anderen Farben das würde bestimmt toll Aussehen
noch ein bisschen Dünger dann Wuchern die Tränen nur so
Gute Idee ich werde das mal Pflanzen 
Danke Reiner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2016)

Hi Susanne,

ob die Dicentra scandens dieses Jahr wiederkommt. Ich kenn die Pflanze nur als nicht besonders winterhart 

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (17. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Schönen Bambus ohne wurzelsperre, der erfreut dann auch die Nachbarn



Sorry, Tosa,
wenn Du meinen Link gelesen hättest, wüßtest Du, daß dieser Bambus keine Ausläufer bildet !


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Feb. 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Bei Chinaschilf wäre es wohl so das im Winter alles frei ist da es im Herbst eingeht und man es abschneidet.
> Es treibt im Frühjahr zwar wieder neu aus aber der Winter wird kahl bleiben damit.


Chinaschilf, sollte im Frühjahr kurz bevor es wieder austreibt geschnitten werden.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Mai 2016)

So. Eine mit dem Nachbarn abgestimmte Lösung ist da. Der Maschendrahtzaun kommt weg und stattdessen kommt ein 120cm hoher Flechtzaun aus Robinie.

 
Fotoquelle: www.weidenprofi.de

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, schaut aber sehr gut aus. Wir konnten uns die Zäune live auf der Gartenmesse in Schloß Eyrichshof ansehen und mal befingern.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, schaut aber sehr gut aus.


Das stimmt.
Was kostet den so ungefähr der Meter


----------



## Dr.J (18. Mai 2016)

Das Segment 180x120 kosten ca. 180 Euronen. Also ca. 100 Euro der Meter.


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Tja, was gut aussieht, kostet ja auch ein bißchen mehr ! 
Bei mir wären es dann 50 Meter


----------



## Dr.J (18. Mai 2016)

Bei mir sind es zum Glück nur 10 m.


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Dann geht das ja auch noch, aber das ist mir sonst definitiv zuuuu viel Geld


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube wir liegen so bei 100m zur Straße, den Rest mag ich nicht zählen ; (


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Mai 2016)

Ich muss noch was machen so mit 20-30 m.
Sollte so 1,2 bis 1,6 m hoch sein. .....


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2016)

Du musst nur die Zeit rechnen, die Du sparst, weil Du keine Hecke im Zaum halten musst - dann passt das schon. Gefällt mir der Zaun, ist nur zu niedrig.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte keine totale Abschottung zum Nachbarn. Es ging mehr um die Optik. Privatsphäre ist trotzdem gegeben.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Juni 2016)

Das erste Segment ist gesetzt.
Der Maschendrahtzaun kommt später weg.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Juni 2016)

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## laolamia (6. Juni 2016)

hoffentlich sieht das nach 5 jahren auch noch ok aus


----------



## Dr.J (6. Juni 2016)

Robinie ist sehr langlebig.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Robinie ist sehr langlebig.



Bin ich auch, aber ob ich deswegen immer noch gut aussehe ?????


----------



## Dr.J (7. Juni 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bin ich auch, aber ob ich deswegen immer noch gut aussehe ?????



Also ich schon... 

Wenn ich meinen verwitterten alten Zaun im Vorgarten ansehe, dann wird er von Jahr zu Jahr schöner. So wird es auch beim Zaun im hinteren Garten sein.
Ich mache mal in 10 Jahren Bilder davon....


----------

